# BootCamp - partition DD / résumé



## zopp (2 Mars 2007)

Bonjour
pourrait-on résumer la façon de faire pour installer sur un iMac Intel les partitions suivantes:

 - partition A pour programmes + fichiers de base Mac
 - partition B pour Windows XP
 - partition C pour fichiers plus volumineux (musique, vidéo, photo) Mac

en partant d'une machine sortie de son carton d'emballage.
Avec les DD d'une relativement grosse taille, la tendance va dans le sens de ne pas tout mettre sur une partition, n'est-ce pas ?  

Si BootCamp exige une seule partition avant d'en faire une deuxième dès qu'il est lancé, comment en ajouter une troisième (ou davantage) par après. Est-il possible de la faire, ou BootCamp dit-il punkt-schluss une fois qu'il a la parole ?  
Je pense que la voie inverse: ajouter une partition FAT32 pour Windows sur un DD déjà "partitionné" a été suffisamment discutée pour arriver à la conclusion que ça ne marche pas - correcte ?

Merci d'avance de vos conseils :love:


----------



## Toumak (2 Mars 2007)

Salut ta seule solution est la suivante :

ton disque ne doit pas être partitionné, ensuite il faut utiliser le terminal pour partitionner ton disque en 3
mais les partitions devront avoir la disposition suivantes
A OS X
B Data OS X
C XP

si tu es prêt, je te dis ce qu'il faut faire, c'est pas compliqué


----------



## zopp (3 Mars 2007)

oui, je suis prêt - et merci !  

je pensais passer par Terminal et la commande

sudo diskutil resizeVolume [disk identifier] [disk size] [partition type] ["Partition label"] [partition size] [partition type] ["Partition label"] [partition size]

comme indiqué sur un des posts, mais comme c'est expliqué  pour une partition pour Mac-Linux-Windows, je voulais être sûr de la syntaxe de la commande resizeVolume


----------



## angel heart (3 Mars 2007)

il y a pas une partition en plus pour l'emulation du bios
pk mettre ces fichier de sauvegarde sur une autre partition tu fait &#231;a quand tu es sous windows car tu sais pas a quel moment il vas te lacher mais sur mac pour faire planter la bete


----------



## Toumak (3 Mars 2007)

zopp a dit:


> oui, je suis prêt - et merci !
> 
> je pensais passer par Terminal et la commande
> 
> ...



c'est bien ça
donc si ton disque  n'est pas partitionné, il faut que tu tapes dans le terminal quelque chose qui ressemble à :

*sudo diskutil resizevolume disk0s2 100G "Journaled HFS+" Data 50G "MS-DOS FAT32" WinXP 20G

*ceci est un exemple, où biensur, tu remplaces:
- 100 par la taille voulue de ta partition OS X
- 50 par la taille voulue de ta partitions de données
- 20 par la taille voulue de ta partition windows

en tenant compte de la taille de ton disque biensur, ainsi que la place que prend tes données (qui vont se retrouver sur la partition OS X)


----------



## JulzTribal (3 Mars 2007)

Bonjour, mais j'aime bien si j comprend plus mieux

J dois formater completement
Alors j dois pas partitionner 3 disk ???

Car j m comprend pas d tout :s


----------



## Toumak (3 Mars 2007)

JulzTribal a dit:


> Bonjour, mais j'aime bien si j comprend plus mieux
> 
> J dois formater completement
> Alors j dois pas partitionner 3 disk ???
> ...



Bienvenue sur MacGé 

j'ai pas compris un mot de ce que t'as dit :rateau:
si tu veux utiliser la méthode du terminal
le disque ne doit pas être partitionné, et tu auras à la fin 3 partitions (en suivant l'exemple que j'ai mis au dessus)


----------



## JulzTribal (3 Mars 2007)

desole car j ss difficile pour ecrire en francais (j ss sourd) 

Alors
J recommence d install Mac os X,  Avant 3 partitions, mnt 1 partition c bon ?
Apres d installation, j dois creer 3 partition ? merci


----------



## Toumak (3 Mars 2007)

JulzTribal a dit:


> desole car j ss difficile pour ecrire en francais (j ss sourd)



y'a pas de problème 



JulzTribal a dit:


> Alors
> J recommence d install Mac os X,  Avant 3 partitions, mnt 1 partition c bon ?
> Apres d installation, j dois creer 3 partition ? merci



En fait, tu veux faire quoi ?
tu veux installer windows ?


----------



## JulzTribal (3 Mars 2007)

oui j voulais bien install Win XP mais ca marche pas avec bootcamp !!! avec 3 partition (1 disque sur 3 libre) alors j recommence d install pour 1 partition


----------



## Toumak (3 Mars 2007)

JulzTribal a dit:


> oui j voulais bien install Win XP mais ca marche pas avec bootcamp !!! avec 3 partition (1 disque sur 3 libre) alors j recommence d install pour 1 partition



OK, alors une fois que tu as réinstallé
donne-nous la taille de ton disque et les tailles que tu aimerais donner à tes 3 partitions ainsi que leur format et je te dirai quoi taper


----------



## JulzTribal (3 Mars 2007)

OK c fait pour installation, mais j att mise a jour 10.4.8

voici 3 disques partitionné que j souhaite
total 233.4 GB (disk0s2)

Mac os X 75 Go
Win Xp 40 Go
Divers 115 Go


----------



## Toumak (3 Mars 2007)

JulzTribal a dit:


> OK c fait pour installation, mais j att mise a jour 10.4.8
> 
> voici 3 disques partitionné que j souhaite
> total 233.4 GB (disk0s2)
> ...



OK, alors il faut que tu tapes :

sudo diskutil resizevolume disk0s2 75G "Journaled HFS+" Divers 115G "MS-DOS FAT32" 43G

là tu devras entrer ton mot de passe
ensuite, une fois qu'il aura partitionné, tu devras redémarrer
maintenant pour installer XP, inère ton cd d'installation et au démarrage du mac, maintiens la touche C enfoncée, pour démarrer du cd
il faut ensuite que tu choisisse la partition de 43Go pour installer XP, elle devrait avoir le nom C:


----------



## JulzTribal (3 Mars 2007)

mais c pas obligé d install Boot Camp ???


----------



## Toumak (3 Mars 2007)

JulzTribal a dit:


> mais c pas obligé d install Boot Camp ???



non, enfin installe-le car tu devras graver les drivers pour windows
mais bootcamp ne marche que pour avoir 2 partitions
toi tu en veux trois donc on doit passer par le teminal


----------



## JulzTribal (3 Mars 2007)

ok 

1) terminal
2) win xp
3) boot camp ? ou non


----------



## Toumak (3 Mars 2007)

JulzTribal a dit:


> ok
> 
> 1) terminal
> 2) win xp
> 3) boot camp ? ou non



le mieux c'est :

1) installer bootcamp et graver le cd des drivers
2) partitionner avec le terminal
3) installer xp et les drivers

et voilà, on y est


----------



## JulzTribal (3 Mars 2007)

ok j essaye helas j recommence d install car un prob pfff lol quand l install complet (y compris win xp + bootcamp), j t dirai si ca marche 
j espere


----------



## zopp (3 Mars 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> c'est bien ça
> donc si ton disque  n'est pas partitionné, il faut que tu tapes dans le terminal quelque chose qui ressemble à :
> 
> *sudo diskutil resizevolume disk0s2 100G "Journaled HFS+" Data 50G "MS-DOS FAT32" WinXP 20G
> ...



Je suis arrivé à la fin de la partition - mon DD est divisé en 3 parties:
  1- Apple_HFS visible sur le bureau
  2- Apple_HFS nouvellement crée, invisible sur le bureau
  3- Microsoft Basic Data nouvellement crée, invisible sur le bureau
Je présume que 3 sera de toute manière invisible sous Mac OS une fois Windows y installé, mais comment rendre active la partition 2 ? Via l'utilitaire du disque ? ou Terminal ? - je ne vois pas  

Une fois arrivé à la fin, je posterai toute la procédure détaillée
Merci de votre aide (Toumak ?  )


----------



## s_asr (3 Mars 2007)

Y a une procedure encore plus simle que les commande dans le terminal car une erreur est si vite arriver.

Tout d'abord tu installe bootcamp, tu le lance et la tu partitionne afin d'avoir une partition mac os X de 75 Go, et apres tu demarre directement sur ton cd de windows, La tu vera 3 partition, une de 200 Mo, l'autre dans les 80 000Mo et la derniere beaucoup plus grosse.

Tu selectionne la derniere, tu l'efface et apres tu crée une partition de 30 000Mo en Fat 32 ( pour le partage) et tu termine par crée ta derniere partition de la taille restant en NTFS pour ton win. 

moi c'est se que j'ai utiliser et no probleme pour toute mes bidouille lol
Pour tout dire j'ai crée 4 partition de taille egale avec sur la 1: mac os X; la 2: Xp; la 3: Vista et la dernier pour linux ( meme si mtn je mens sert pas)

c'est ma technique elle vaut se qu'elle vaut, moi je la trouve simple car je suis pas habituer au interface non graphique comme le terminal lol:love: :love:


----------



## flotow (3 Mars 2007)

s_asr a dit:


> moi je la trouve simple car je suis pas habituer au interface non graphique comme le terminal lol:love: :love:



Oui, mais le terminal, c'est quand meme beaucoup rapide pour la meme chose, et aussi, beaucoup plus complet 
Mais bon, l'Interface Graphique, c'est quand meme bien pratique pour tout le reste...


----------



## JulzTribal (3 Mars 2007)

Ah ca marche bien mais il y a un petit prob pour win xp (apres d mise a jour) ca ne fonctionne pas car il beug deja c pas normal ???


----------



## zopp (4 Mars 2007)

s'est bien s'il y a des alternatives, mais j'ai déjà tout installé, Windows marche, seulement, j'a toujours une partition Mac que je n'arrive pas à monter sur le desktop

alors, je reviens à ma question: *comment monter cette deuxième partition* qui a été formatée pour le Mac


----------



## Toumak (4 Mars 2007)

zopp a dit:


> Je suis arrivé à la fin de la partition - mon DD est divisé en 3 parties:
> 1- Apple_HFS visible sur le bureau
> 2- Apple_HFS nouvellement crée, invisible sur le bureau
> 3- Microsoft Basic Data nouvellement crée, invisible sur le bureau
> ...



une fois Windows installé, la partition 3 sera tout à fait lisible
pour lire la partition 2, ouvre l'utilitaire de disque et reformate la


----------



## zopp (4 Mars 2007)

OK ça marche en passant par "effacer" - je ne voyez pas la raison pour passer par là  
Je poste donc toute la procédure - espérant que ça servira ....


----------



## zopp (4 Mars 2007)

voilà, comme promis (et grâce aussi à Toumak  ) :

*Comment créer sur un DD 2 partitions Mac et une Windows:*

*1*. màj du firmware ici
    alerte à l'ouverture du paquet téléchargé si votre l'ordi n'en a pas besoin
*2*. màj de l'OS (via pomme-màj logiciels)

l'ordre d'exécution des 2 n'est pas primordial 

*3*. télécharger et installer BootCamp
*4*. lancer BootCamp - graver le CD avec les pilotes Windows comme proposé dans la première opération de BootCamp. Une fois le CD gravé et éjecté (automatiquement), NE PAS passer à la suite, mais quitter BootCamp

*5*. ouvrir Terminal et taper: diskutil list  - une liste apparaît - y identifier la partition Mac OS X (dans ce cas, elle devrait être à la ligne n° 2 sous"Apple_HFS [nom du DD]) et relever le volume disponible (il est inférieur à la capacité nominale).

*6*. Il est important de bien choisir les tailles des 3 partitions - dans mon cas, pour une taille nominale de 150 GB, la taille du disque vraiment utilisable pour partition est de 148.7 GB (vérifié dans "à propos de ce mac - matériel - ATA série: 148.73 GB). Il faudra aussi tenir compte de la taille occupée par les logiciels déjà installés (à vérifier sur ctrl-clic sur DD - lire les information - GB utilisés - dans mon cas: 26.73 GB), car si la première partition à faire sera définie trop proche du volume déjà occupé, Terminal ne voudra pas la faire (ceci est à vérifier, car je n'ai pas essayé, j'extrapole des recommandations).

*7*. une fois les volumes choisis (dans mon cas 70GB pour Mac OS X, 50GB pour d'autres données et 20GB pour Windows - donc 70GB+50GB+20GB=140GB<148.7GB disponibles), revenir au Terminal et taper (pour mes volumes):

sudo diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 70G "Journaled HFS+" Data 50G "MS-DOS FAT32" WinXP 20G

puis Terminal vous demandera votre mot de passe puis vous avertira que vous devrez reformatter manuellement les partitions.

*8*. Redémarrer (pomme - redémarrer)
*9*. Après redémarrage, vous ne constaterez aucun changement sur le bureau - ouvrir Terminal, taper diskutil list : vous trouverez les nouvelles partitions - dans mon cas 70GB - 49.9GB - 28.7GB - donc la dernière partition a été automatiquement rajustée pour remplir l'espace manquant

*10*. faire monter sur le bureau la deuxième partition Mac en passant par Utilitaire de disque - choisir le disque et "effacer"


*installation de Windows*

*1*. insérer le CD Windows XP SP2
*2*. redémarrer avec touche C appuyée
*3*. passer par les 2 premières fenêtres puis dans la fenêtre partitions, choisir C (correspondant à ma partition de 28.7GB)
*4*. choisir "formater la partition en utilisant le syst. de fichiers FAT (rapide) -> FAT32
*5*. laisser l'installation démarrer - une fois cette partie terminée, le Mac redémarre - appuyer sur option, choisir DD Windows - l'installation reprend - renseigner différents menus
*6*. deuxième redémarrage - option - DD Windows - passer à travers les menus
*7*. dès que l'installation est terminée (bureau Windows XP avec la prairie verdoyante apparaît) , éjecter le CD, et insérer le CD créé avec BootCamp pour installer les drivers - passer à travers les menus (passer outre les avertissements des mises en péril de votre ordi) - à la fin, Windows se déconnecte - option pour choisir  le DD Windows au démarrage et pour revenir au Windows

Voilà ... bon démarrage !


----------



## Toumak (4 Mars 2007)

zopp a dit:


> OK ça marche en passant par "effacer" - je ne voyez pas la raison pour passer par là
> Je poste donc toute la procédure - espérant que ça servira ....






zopp a dit:


> puis Terminal vous demandera votre mot de passe puis vous avertira que vous devrez reformatter manuellement les partitions.



voilà pourquoi, tu t'es répondu tout seul 
simpa pour le tuto


----------



## AppleInside (8 Juin 2007)

Bonjour tout le monde
Comment faire pour créer une partition NTFS et non FAT32? Peut-on marquer dans le terminal :
sudo diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 70G "Journaled HFS+" Data 50G "MS-DOS *NTFS*" WinXP 20G
???
Merci d'avance


----------



## DarKOrange (8 Juin 2007)

Salut, la r&#233;ponse est non OS X ne prend pas en charge le NTFS. Il te suffit de convertir ta FAT32 en NTFS sous Windows apr&#232;s coup.


----------



## Toumak (8 Juin 2007)

DarKOrange a dit:


> Salut, la réponse est non OS X ne prend pas en charge le NTFS. Il te suffit de convertir ta FAT32 en NTFS sous Windows après coup.



comme l'a dit DKO, c'est impossible
et de cette manière, tu ne formattes pas non plus en fat32, ta partition aura le format microsoft basic data.
ensuite, il te faudra utiliser le cd de windows pour reformatter ta partition en fat32 ou en ntfs


----------



## AppleInside (9 Juin 2007)

Je remercie Toumak et DKO pour leurs renseignements, et je remercie zopp qui a très bien résumé la procédure que j'ai suivi à la lettre et tout s'est bien passé pour l'instant (n'ayant plus de CD de WinXP SP2 à portée, je finirais l'install de Windows plus tard). Merci encore à tous, vive les Forums, et le Forum de MacGé en particulier.


----------



## AppleInside (5 Juillet 2007)

SVP au secours!
J'ai voulu installer WinXP SP2 sur ma partition que j'avais réservé à cet effet, je met donc mon CD dans le mac, je boot dessus, puis quand tout s'est chargé, j'ai le menu d'install de windows. Je vois la partition C: (qui est de 40Go et des brouettes), et je ne sais pas pourquoi, une idée folle, j'appuie sur la touche S de mon clavier pour supprimer (dans ma tête c'était pour formater) et puis pouf! plus de partition C: !!!! Sur OSX cette partition dans l'utilitaire de disque est grisée et "non montée". Je ne peux rien faire dessus ... Qu'est-ce que je dois faire pour réparer ma "bétise" ?


----------



## DarKOrange (6 Juillet 2007)

Tu pouvais pas la recréer pendant l'installation de Windows ? Là ou il y a l'option S il y a aussi l'option pour créer une partition...


----------



## AppleInside (6 Juillet 2007)

Non en tapant sur C (pour la création de partition) il me dit qu'il ne peut pas créer une partition qui n'a pas de ..... (je sais plus le terme exact, je ne suis pas chez moi pour le lire, mais en gros il veut pas me recréer la partition). Sur Windows donc il me reste un espace non partitioné de 40Go et quelques, et il n'y a pas de lettre C:

Merci de votre aide


----------



## DarKOrange (6 Juillet 2007)

Bon si tu ne peux rien faire sous OS X ni sous Windows, essaie de booter sur le DVD d'installation d'OS X et d'utiliser l'utilitaire de disque pour s&#233;lectionner, supprimer et recr&#233;er cette partition...


----------



## chrisbi (10 Juillet 2007)

j'ai une question concernant le m&#234;me probl&#232;me, et si le disque de mon macbook est d&#233;j&#224; partitionn&#233;, en une partition mac os en HFS, et 2 autres en MS-DOS, car &#224; l'utilitaire disque lors de l'installlation de mac osX, puis-je installer windows directement en appuyant sur C??

en effet avec bootcamp, celui-ci refuse d&#232;s son lancement... donc puis-je passer cette barri&#232;re en installant directement windows via un petit C lors du d&#233;marrage?


----------



## AppleInside (11 Juillet 2007)

DarKOrange a dit:


> Bon si tu ne peux rien faire sous OS X ni sous Windows, essaie de booter sur le DVD d'installation d'OS X et d'utiliser l'utilitaire de disque pour s&#233;lectionner, supprimer et recr&#233;er cette partition...



Voil&#224; j'ai fais &#231;a, j'ai effac&#233; la partition et format&#233; en MS-DOS gr&#226;ce &#224; ce que tu m'a dis. Avant quand j'&#233;tais sur l'utilitaire de disque de MacOSX j'avais &#231;a :
232,9Go
____OSX
____DIVERS
____diskOs4 (gris&#233
et les infos de diskOs4 : 
Point de montage : Non mont&#233;
Type de partition : Microsoft Basic Data

Et apr&#232;s la manip :
232,9Go
____OSX
____DIVERS
____WINDOWS
et les infos de WINDOWS :
Point de montage : /Volumes/WINDOWS
Format : Syst&#232;me de fichiers MS-DOS (FAT32)

Mais quand je suis sur l'install de Windows j'ai &#231;a :

C: Partition1                              _____________________200 Mo      (sais pas ce que c'est, &#231;a y &#233;tait avant mais il n'y avait pas la lettre C)
E: Partition2                           ___________________ 61440 Mo      (Ma partition OSX + Apps)
__Espace non partition&#233;             ____________128 Mo      (Je sais pas ce que c'est)
F: Partition3                         __________________ 132992 Mo      (Ma partition Donn&#233;es)
    __Espace non partition&#233;         __________43713 Mo      (LA partition que j'aimerais pour Windows)

Quand je veux cr&#233;er la partition sur le dernier espace non partition&#233; j'ai ce message : 
"Le programme d'installation ne peut pas cr&#233;er une nouvelle partition dans l'espace que vous avez s&#233;l&#233;ctionn&#233; car le nombre maximal de partitions est d&#233;j&#224; atteint sur le disque."

SVP aidez moi je ne sais pas quoi faire, qu'est-ce que j'ai manqu&#233;?


----------



## Galphanet (11 Juillet 2007)

La premi&#232;re partition C doit &#234;tre pour l'EFI, je te conseille vivement de ne PAS toucher a cette partition...

Je pense que pour X raison, windows (ou bootcamp) veut que deux partitions sur ton disque dur...


----------



## AppleInside (15 Juillet 2007)

Je ne peux plus rien faire alors?


----------



## SirG (16 Juillet 2007)

Sympa d'avoir un tuto pour l'installation en trois volumes, zopp. Seulement, je me pose un question. Le volume de stockage que tu as mis est en HFS+, donc, si je ne me trompe pas, non inscriptible par XP. L'idéal étant un FAT32 (standard). Sauf que on ne peut pas créer de partition de plus de 32 Go en FAT32. 

Donc, comment créer ça?

OSX : 40 Go
XP : 30 Go
Stockage pour OSX et XP : 78 Go


----------



## chrisbi (22 Juillet 2007)

Bonjour,

j'ai un macbook, que j'avais partitionné d'origine avec l'utilitaire de disque lors de l'installation de macosX 10.4.10 en 3:

-Un partition MacosX en HFS+
-Deux partitions en FAT 32, une pour les documents en seconde position, et une troisième en FAT32 pour windows XP.


Bien sur Bootcamp ne veut pas se lancer, mais hormis les drivers que je possède celui-ci ne m'intéresse pas, car il créé seulement 2 partitions...

Si maintenant j'installe Windows en bootant en appuyant sur C qu'est ce que je risque?

Ce post http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=169021 résume l'installation avec bootcamp pour créer 3 partitions...

Le membre Zoop y décrit une installation différente... mais au final le résultat est le même non???


> voilà, comme promis (et grâce aussi à Toumak  ) :
> 
> *Comment créer sur un DD 2 partitions Mac et une Windows:*
> 
> ...




Donc si quelqu'un a une expérience similaire à la mienne avant de me lancer dans l'opération bon en attendant je vais cloner mon disque de démarrage moi


----------



## DarKOrange (23 Juillet 2007)

J'aurais justement préféré que tu profites du cas similaire dans ce fil pour poster à la suite et  non ouvrir un nouveau fil pour l'y citer  . On fusionne.


----------



## chrisbi (23 Juillet 2007)

Oups mille excuse...     je ne voulais pas polluer les dernières questions sans réponse...


----------



## AppleInside (4 Août 2007)

Personne n'a de solution à mon problème? (voir mes précedents posts page précédente) Jusqu'a présent j'utilisais Parallels en attendant de pouvoir enfin booter directement sur windows, mais j'ai eut tellement de gros soucis avec parallels que je ne veux plus l'utiliser. Aidez-moi svp!


----------



## DarKOrange (4 Août 2007)

Tu fais une sauvegarde de tes donn&#233;es. Tu d&#233;marres sur le DVD d'installation d'OS X. Tu effaces toutes les partitions gr&#226;ce &#224; l'utilitaire de disque et tu r&#233;installes un OS X bien propre. Apr&#232;s libre &#224; toi de r&#233;installer Windows via Bootcamp ou Parallels.


----------



## AppleInside (6 Août 2007)

J'esperait une r&#233;ponse qui ne consisterait pas &#224; formater mes partitions... vu que j'ai format&#233; r&#233;cemment mon iMac POUR JUSTEMENT avoir 3 partitions ... Tant pis pour moi, je formate plus souvent qu'un PC c'est fou!


----------



## BulgroZ (11 Août 2007)

Juste pour &#234;tre sur que j'ai bien compris : en suivant le tuto, la partition OSX n'est pas effac&#233;e (mais simplement diminu&#233;e de taille) ?


----------



## Toumak (11 Août 2007)

BulgroZ a dit:


> Juste pour être sur que j'ai bien compris : en suivant le tuto, la partition OSX n'est pas effacée (mais simplement diminuée de taille) ?



exactement


----------



## Thanidran (14 Août 2007)

J'ai partitionné mon HD en deux, via BootCamp, pas de problème... 

Mais est-il possible de redimensionner la partition NTFS sans avoir à reformatter l'une ou l'autre des partitions ?


----------



## Toumak (14 Août 2007)

Thanidran a dit:


> J'ai partitionné mon HD en deux, via BootCamp, pas de problème...
> 
> Mais est-il possible de redimensionner la partition NTFS sans avoir à reformatter l'une ou l'autre des partitions ?



non


----------



## Thanidran (15 Août 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> non



c'est quand meme fou... ça ne doit pas etre techniquement impossible...


----------



## Toumak (15 Août 2007)

Thanidran a dit:


> c'est quand meme fou... ça ne doit pas etre techniquement impossible...



je suis d'accord avec toi


----------



## Kiwi31 (15 Août 2007)

Bonjour à tous,
J'ai suivi le tuto de zopp à la lettre, avec 80G pour Mac OSX, 72G pour Data, et 80G pour vista. Au moment de choisir ma partition pour l'installation de Vista, je rencontre une erreur systeme... surement due au fait que ma partition FAT32 est de 80G au lieu des 32G limités.
Peut-on diminuer la dernière partition à 32G destinée à Vista ?
Merci d'avance


----------



## Tarul (15 Août 2007)

Kiwi31 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> J'ai suivi le tuto de zopp à la lettre, avec 80G pour Mac OSX, 72G pour Data, et 80G pour vista. Au moment de choisir ma partition pour l'installation de Vista, je rencontre une erreur systeme... surement due au fait que ma partition FAT32 est de 80G au lieu des 32G limités.
> Peut-on diminuer la dernière partition à 32G destinée à Vista ?
> Merci d'avance



Vista ne peut pas s'installer (du moins simplement) sur du fat 32. Tu dois convertir ta partition en NTFS.


----------



## Kiwi31 (15 Août 2007)

Merci...
sans vouloir abuser, on fait comment pour convertir en NTFS en ayant que mac os x d'installé... merci :rose:


----------



## SirG (15 Août 2007)

C'est lors de l'installation que Windows propose le formatage en NFTS, je crois.


----------



## Kiwi31 (15 Août 2007)

C'est justement à ce moment là que l'installation est bloquée, au moment de choisir la partition. Après de multiples recherches, je crains de ne pouvoir modifier mes partitions sans manipulations moins complexes qu'une réinstallation du système...:rateau:
Je m'y mets dès demain après midi en faisant attention aux 32G imposés. Merci quand même


----------



## Toumak (16 Août 2007)

il y a une sorte d'utilitaire disque intégré au dvd de vista
maintenant je n'ai installé vista que quelques fois donc je ne pourrais plus te dire à quel moment on peut y accéder
mais c'est certain, que tu peux reformatter ta partition via le dvd d'install


----------



## Kiwi31 (16 Août 2007)

J'ai trouv&#233; un endroit o&#249; on me propose de formater le lecteur C: (seul lecteur visible avec le lecteur de cd D: et la partition vituelle X: de 32G )mais je ne vois pas sa capacit&#233;. J'ai bien peur que l'utilitaire me formate mes 250G et vire Mac OSX.
Il faudrait peut &#234;tre trouver un utilitaire du genre fdisk sur le cd de vista, accessible via l'invite MS-DOS, pour tenter une derni&#232;re fois...


----------



## Kiwi31 (16 Août 2007)

Mais j'y pense... windows ne peut pas reconaitre les partitions en HFS+... c'est peut &#234;tre ma FAT32 de 80G qui apparait sous la lettre C:... &#224; confirmer


----------



## Toumak (16 Août 2007)

non, logiquement, il doit reconnaitre toutes les partitions
il ne reconnaitra pas la format de celle d'os x mais logiquement il doit la voir
même le cd d'xp les voit


----------



## Kiwi31 (16 Août 2007)

Je n'ai plus rien à perdre... je vais tenter le formatage qu'il me propose sur C: et on verra bien. Et si tout mon disque se retrouve en ntfs, je pourrai le reformater en hfs+ avec l'utilitaire de disque avant l'installation de Mac OSX. Merci


----------



## Kiwi31 (17 Août 2007)

Une après midi plus tard, Mac OSX est installé et Vista aussi via boot camp 1.4. Tout fonctionne très bien en ayant une partition de 32G pour vista. 
Il y a quelque chose qui m'échappe : pourquoi boot camp crée une partition limité à 32G pour vista, alors que cette restriction ne s'applique que sur du FAT32 et que vista ne s'installe que sur du NTFS ? :mouais:


----------



## Toumak (17 Août 2007)

Kiwi31 a dit:


> Une après midi plus tard, Mac OSX est installé et Vista aussi via boot camp 1.4. Tout fonctionne très bien en ayant une partition de 32G pour vista.
> Il y a quelque chose qui m'échappe : pourquoi boot camp crée une partition limité à 32G pour vista, alors que cette restriction ne s'applique que sur du FAT32 et que vista ne s'installe que sur du NTFS ? :mouais:


c'est pas normal, moi je l'ai installé sans problème sur une de 50G


----------



## Kiwi31 (17 Août 2007)

En suivant la procedure préconisée avec boot camp, c'est pourtant la quantité maximale attribuée par ce dernier lors de la préparation du disque...  Enfin ce n'est pas bien grave car je ne vais pas avoir une grosse utilité de vista. Merci


----------



## Toumak (17 Août 2007)

Kiwi31 a dit:


> En suivant la procedure préconisée avec boot camp, c'est pourtant la quantité maximale attribuée par ce dernier lors de la préparation du disque...  Enfin ce n'est pas bien grave car je ne vais pas avoir une grosse utilité de vista. Merci



pas du tout, tu peux très bien donner 100G si tu le veux
seuls 32G et 5G sont proposés, mais il suffit de faire glisser le petit rond du milieu pour choisir précisément la taille souhaitée


----------



## Kiwi31 (17 Août 2007)

Tu me fais douter maintenant...:mouais: mais lorsque j'ai essay&#233; de d&#233;passer les 32G l'assistant ne voulait pas... bon... ce sera pour la prochaine installation


----------



## Toumak (17 Août 2007)

Kiwi31 a dit:


> Tu me fais douter maintenant...:mouais: mais lorsque j'ai essayé de dépasser les 32G l'assistant ne voulait pas... bon... ce sera pour la prochaine installation



il faut évidemment que tu aies la place sur ton disque dur sinon ça ne marchera logiquement pas


----------



## Kiwi31 (17 Août 2007)

... j'ai moins de 10% d'espace disque d'utilisé.


----------



## Toumak (17 Août 2007)

tu as sûrement été trop vite car je t'assure qu'on peut choisir la taille de partition au delà de 32G


----------



## Kiwi31 (17 Août 2007)

Je ne doute pas de ton aide Toumak.  Merci encore. Je réessaierai pour voir, mais une prochaine fois.


----------



## Flah (25 Septembre 2007)

Salut à tous,
Voilà j'ai testé la solution proposée par zopp en changeant juste la taille des partitions (j'ai un DD de 120Go sur un macbook 13, taille réelle 111,8Go), j'ai donc tapé ceci :

sudo diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 40G "Journaled HFS+" Data 31.5G "MS-DOS FAT32" WinXP 40G

Puis lors de l'installation de Windows, j'ai formaté la 3eme partition en NTFS.
Cependant lorsque l'installation est terminée et que je démarre (alt ou option au démarrage), j'ai une "erreur disque" comme ça :
http://img518.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc01938lp2.jpg
et voilà ce que j'ai en tapant diskutil list :
http://img172.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc01942eu1.jpg



J'ai déjà réussi à installer Windows sur le mac la veille, cependant je n'avais pas formaté la partition du "milieu". Là j'ai peut-être fait l'erreur de la formater en fat32 avant d'installer windows sur la 3eme formatée en FAT32 ?!
J'ai lu quelque part qu'il fallait peut-être rediriger le chemin de la partition windows pour le boot.

Pour l'instant j'ai reformaté le disque en 1 partition avec Mac OSX mais je ne démords pas de réussir, je voudrais :
1 partition avec Mac OS X de 40Go
1 partition "d'échange" en FAT 32 de 31.5Go
1 partition Windows XP de 40Go

Merci d'avance j'en peux plus de formater !!!  

Ben​


----------



## Toumak (25 Septembre 2007)

tu devrais plutôt taper

sudo diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 40G "MS-DOS FAT32" Data 31.5G "MS-DOS FAT32" WinXP 40G

ensuite tu démarre sur le cd d'xp et tu formatte la partition 3 sur laquelle tu installe windows

ensuite, et seulement ensuite, reformatte la 2ème partition


----------



## Flah (25 Septembre 2007)

Ok merci j'essaye ce soir et je vous dis si ça marche.
Cependant, est-ce que vous savez d'où vient le message d'erreur "erreur disque" ?​


----------



## Flah (25 Septembre 2007)

L'installateur de XP refuse d'installer XP sur une autre partition que C, même si je la choisis. Vous savez pourquoi ?​


----------



## Toumak (26 Septembre 2007)

Flah a dit:


> L'installateur de XP refuse d'installer XP sur une autre partition que C, même si je la choisis. Vous savez pourquoi ?​



parce que xp est con


----------



## AppleInside (28 Novembre 2007)

Salut à tous,
Je viens de recevoir mon tout nouvel iMac alu en remplacement de l'iMac de génération précédente. J'ai installé tout de suite Leopard, et je voudrais retrouver mes 3 partitions (Applis, données et Windows). Je voulais faire comme au temps de Tiger, mais j'ai tout de suite un soucis avec le nouveau bootcamp : il ne propose pas de graver le CD de drivers, il me demande de partitionner en 2 le disque. D'ou ma question : puis-je utiliser le CD de driver de la derniere béta (que j'ai conservé)? Sinon que faut-il faire pour avoir ce CD de driver sans que Bootcamp ne me partitionne en 2 mon disque (ce que je ne veux pas bien entendu). Merci d'avance pour vos eclaircissements.


----------



## Toumak (28 Novembre 2007)

les drivers se trouvent sur le dvd de leopard
une fois windows installé, tu met le dvd et il lancera l'install des drivers


----------



## AppleInside (29 Novembre 2007)

OK Merci Toumak . Maintenant le soucis que j'ai, c'est pour déplacer le dossier Users... Sous Tiger, je faisais ça :
mkdir -p /Volumes/otherDisk/Users/toto
chown root:wheel /Volumes/otherDisk/Users
chmod 755 /Volumes/otherDisk/Users
chown toto:staff /Volumes/otherDisk/Users/toto
cd /Volumes/otherDisk/Users/toto
ditto -v -rsrcFork /Users/toto/ .

Mais sous Leopard, le ditto me pose soucis : il ne copie pas tout et me donne un message d'erreur me disant qu'il ne trouve pas la source (alors que certains dossiers se copient bien); message d'erreur exact :
sh-3.2# ditto -v rsrcFork /Users/toto/ .
Copying rsrcFork 
ditto: can't get real path for source
Copying /Users/toto/ . 
Quelq'un aurait-il une solution? Je prévois, une fois tout accompli, de faire ce qu'avait fait zopp dans ce même fil, c'est à dire une récapitulation de la marche à suivre, mais cette fois-ci avec les particularités de Léopard. Merci de me venir en aide .


----------



## fredvibes (12 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour, je suis nouveau sur mac aprés quelques années sur pc, j'ai un macbook pro 17" 2,4ghz et comme ici on cause partitions j'ai un petit soucis sur ce sujet car Je voudrais faire 3 boots:
1 boot osx (j'ai la version 10.4)
1 boot xp pro sp2 (multimédia)
1 boot xp pro sp2 (applications pro)

c'est réalisable? si quelqu'un a un tuto pour faire ceci ?


----------



## JulzTribal (24 Décembre 2007)

Depuis que j'ai lu ce topic... alors j veux partitionner 4 disques Durs
- Mac Os X
- Win XP
- Divers XP
- Divers osX

peu pareil pour sudo disk resizevolume ....
sudo diskutil resizevolume disk0s2 60G "Journaled HFS+" Divers_osX 50G "MS-DOS FAT32" Divers_XP 90G "MS-DOS FAT32" WinXP 30G

Valider... en cours 
puis il nous apparait 4 disque dur

alors j redemarrer pour WINXP installation...
j prends 4e mais il ne m montre pas  ??? j compren pas pkoi

alors j essaie de partitionner 3 disque dur mais ca marche bien 

c pas normal ???


----------



## DarKOrange (25 Décembre 2007)

JulzTribal a dit:


> Depuis que j'ai lu ce topic... alors j veux partitionner 4 disques Durs
> - Mac Os X
> - Win XP
> - Divers XP
> ...



Pas de langage SMS ici s'il te plaît :mouais: Par respect pour ceux qui te lisent.


----------



## Benouche (25 Décembre 2007)

HELP !! Je vous en supplie je suis un nouvel utilistaeur de mac qui mériterais des claques.

Voici mon problème : 
J'étais utilisateur heureux jusqu'à ce que je me décide à installer bootcamp. J'ai lancé l'utilitaire et partitionné 15 Go pour XP. 

Me rendant compte en chemin que je suis sous SP1 je décidde de remettre ça à plus tard.

JE ttrouve SP2, relance l'utilitaire bootcamp et choisis : installer XP étant donné que j'avais déjà partitionné.

Ca se lance, il me propose une seule partition je dit ok. Le temps de le faire je me rendais compte que c'était ma partition OSX. Depuis, j'ai eaasyé de réinstaller OSX sur tout le disque mais dans le programme d'install ( 10.4.1 puis update à 10.5 ) l'utilitaire de disque ne me permet pas d'effacer les 298 Go en NTFS de zindos.

De plus je ne peux pas sélectionner le disque dans " sélectionner la destination " il ne me propose rien

Je ne sais pas comment faire je suis au bord du suicide.

J'ai tellement fait de conneries que j'en flippe. Je ne suis macuser que depuis une semaine et là je me sens con.

 help SVP .

Benouche


----------



## AppleInside (28 Décembre 2007)

Ne t'inquiete pas, rien n'est perdu .
Il te suffit de démarrer sur ton DVD de MacOSX, tu choisis la langue francaise, et ensuite tu clique tout en haut sur outils, utilitaire de disque, et tu formate ton disque dur. Tu pourra reinstaller MacOSX.


----------



## flotow (28 Décembre 2007)

Alors, voilà...
j'ai deux disques, un en interne et l'autre en fW800
le but est d'installer un go et un osx pour quand je suis a la maison. 
Je propose donc:
un osx et une partition data sur l'interne
Un osx un xp et une partition data sur l'externe

les deux partitions datas seront en fat32 caf elles doivent être lisibles sur osx et xp
En fait, je voulas être sur de pouvoir booter sur cet externe aussi bien en xp qu'en osx
c'est 32go/partition en fat?


----------



## SirG (28 Décembre 2007)

Oui, c'est le maximum. Mais il est possible de formater en FAT 32 des partitions supérieures à 32 Go. C'est le cas des disques durs externes que l'on achète. 

Pour booter sur XP ou OSX, c'est comme d'hab, depuis Préférences/Démarrage.


----------



## DarKOrange (28 Décembre 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Alors, voilà...
> j'ai deux disques, un en interne et l'autre en fW800
> le but est d'installer un go et un osx pour quand je suis a la maison.
> Je propose donc:
> ...



FAQ réponse n°11 + fil épinglé consacré aux partitions


----------



## Toumak (28 Décembre 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Alors, voilà...
> j'ai deux disques, un en interne et l'autre en fW800
> le but est d'installer *un go* et un osx pour quand je suis a la maison.
> Je propose donc:
> ...



un go ?

un xp sur le dd externe ? pas possible ça 

disque dur pas dd merci.


----------



## Cort (13 Août 2009)

Bonsoir,

J'ai besoin d'aide.J'ai mon Imac avec un DD de 1To que je voudrais partionner comme suite.

500 Go pour MacOx - 300 Go pour backup MacOx -100 Go pour windows -100 go divers

Comme je dois passer par le terminal(que je maitrise pas du tout),quelq'un pourrait me donner la phrase a tapper dans terminal.

Un grand merci


----------



## YanYan (14 Octobre 2009)

Bonsoir a tous

Alors j'ai suivi le petit tuto de zopp du 04/03/2007 (qui date un peu d'ailleur est il toujours valable ?).
Donc j'ai suivi les explications et j'ai créer mes partitions via le terminal mais j'ai sauté les parties 9 et 10 puisque Snow Léopard a fait a paraitre tous les disque directement. Dans Utilitaire de disque je vois bien les 4 partitions que j'ai créer MacOs, data, Dl et Win Xp en FAT32.
Le problème c'est lorsque je veux installer Windows, je n'ai qu'un seul disque qui apparait

E : partition 1


Ma question est Pourquoi, malgré la création du disque Fat32 qui apparait bien dans l'utiltaire de disque et dans le terminal lorsque je fais diskutil list, la partition n'apparait pas lorsque je veux installer XP

Sinon merci pour toutes ces explications, cela m'a fait découvrir le treminal...

PS : Si je ne suis pas clair dite le moi


----------

